# "dennison's Chili Con Carne - similiar Recipe????



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

I like dennison's hot & chunky Chili Con Carne!
Does anyone have a chili recipe that comes close to Dennison's for taste, texture, color?

I have made chili about a dozen or so times, and never have found a recipe that I like.

Super Bowl is coming up and I would like to have a pot of chile going.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I knew a lady once in a church cookoff. She entered her own chili and a batch of Dennison's. 

She took second with her chili and Dennisons took third. 

If you like it, there's nothing wrong with using it. I don't know of any clone recipes for it.


----------

